# Built in Admin account naff



## jackthecompguy (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi all, I have an issue. I run Windows 8.1 Pro x64 on my laptop, and I use the built in admin account as my only account... I want to migrate this to a "normal" admin account so I can link it to my Microsoft Account, and be able to properly use apps. This way I can also sign in to my soon-to-be-arriving touchscreen laptop (Yay!:dance with that Microsoft account and have everything switch over.

Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Create a new Account with admin privileges.


----------



## jackthecompguy (Apr 2, 2012)

Corday said:


> Create a new Account with admin privileges.


That would be the obvious answer. I want to know if there is a way to migrate my preferences/themes/etc... over to the new account?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Although the link I'm providing is for a different OS and a problem separate from yours, if you go to Solution 2 and follow the link from there, you can accomplish what you want to do. You receive a "The User Profile Service failed the logon” error message


----------



## jackthecompguy (Apr 2, 2012)

Corday said:


> Although the link I'm providing is for a different OS and a problem separate from yours, if you go to Solution 2 and follow the link from there, you can accomplish what you want to do. You receive a "The User Profile Service failed the logon” error message


Thanks, i'll try it out and let you know. One more question, when I get the new "synced" account set up, and sign into it on my new laptop, will the other two accounts come with it, or since they are "local" accounts not synced with a Microsoft account, they will not be synced? I'm hoping its the latter


----------



## jackthecompguy (Apr 2, 2012)

No dice, not working. :banghead:

It comes up with "You have been signed in as a temporary account. When you sign out, all progress will be lost"

Thanks again for the help


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Did you follow these steps to create a new profile? 
Fix a corrupted user profile - Microsoft Windows Help


----------



## jackthecompguy (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah thats what Corday posted above, which resulted in the errors i described


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There is an idea here which might work Solved unable to give user admin rights in windows 8.1


----------



## jackthecompguy (Apr 2, 2012)

joeten said:


> There is an idea here which might work Solved unable to give user admin rights in windows 8.1


Im kind of confused as to what to do here... I've changed the MS account to Administrator privileges, but I don't see how thats helping my issue. Thanks for the suggestion anyway...


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

User accounts on Microsoft Surface | Microsoft accounts | Manage accounts


----------



## jackthecompguy (Apr 2, 2012)

Corday said:


> User accounts on Microsoft Surface | Microsoft accounts | Manage accounts



What am I supposed to do from here?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I was thinking you might be able to put your Admin Account on the MS cloud for use on the new device.


----------



## jackthecompguy (Apr 2, 2012)

Corday said:


> I was thinking you might be able to put your Admin Account on the MS cloud for use on the new device.


Nope, since it's the built in Admin it won't let me convert it from a "Local" account to an MS cloud account 

It let me convert my brothers "local" account on my laptop to an MS account when I tried though


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

A lot of what you want could be added to the new account once created by making a copy to a portable media. For example, export then import address book, Email and favorites.


----------



## jackthecompguy (Apr 2, 2012)

Corday said:


> A lot of what you want could be added to the new account once created by making a copy to a portable media. For example, export then import address book, Email and favorites.


Yeah I think what i'll do is leave things as they are for now then switch to cloud based account on my new laptop


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Probably the best idea.


----------

